# ES - Advice/Guidance



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi,

I am new to ES but not IF or IVF. I am going to be a donor at LWC Cardiff, and am due to start the pill as soon as AF arrives.
I am nervous and excited about everything, but really feel like I could do with talking to someone about how I feel etc and to get advice and so on.
Anyone want to chat/buddy up?

DH and I decided on ES because of the finances. We have SF all treatment so far. I have gotten to thinking and feeling that by going through ES I am helping someone who is suffering like me. I know the pain of IF and failed treatments and of everyone being PG - 4 people at the moment close to me!   - and hope that my small gesture will help someone else. In return I hope we can be helped too.

I have no doubts about the treatment or ES but I am way more nervous and apprehensive that the other times we went through it. Is this normal? Has anyone else felt like this? In a way I wish I could know my recipient, at least we could talk, share feelings etc, but I understand why we can't, does anyone else want to be my 'pretend' recipient   lol

Thanks
Sue


----------



## lizziesiddal (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi Sue,

Just wanted to empathise with you really.  I am new to egg share, but have had one ICSI cycle on the NHS before.  I too feel a little different this time.  I'm not sure whether it's because I know what to expect this time, or because I feel that so many more people's happiness depends on how I respond to the drugs, difficult decisions I may have to make etc.  I feel comforted by the thought that I am helping someone who must really want a child.  

I know what you mean about wanting to know the recipient.  Sometimes in the waiting room, I look at couples and think: 'Why are you here?  Could it be you?'  Silly, I know.

You are not alone, Sue.  It is a big, scary, wonderful thing we are doing.  It is only natural to feel nervous and apprehensive for all involved. xxx


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

Thank you for responding Lizzie, nice to know I am not alone in these feelings.
Do you know when you will be starting tx?
I have since found out that I will never get to know/see the recipient. I was even told that if she was needed in the clinic on the same day we would have different times etc so we would never bump into each other. I was thinking the same as you and looking in the waiting room and wondering. Even started straining to listen to conversations - just in case   
So I think I had better stop as we will never meet.
If you want to chat about this anytime please feel free. There is a thread for ES but the ladies don't seem to be on it that much.

Take care
Sue


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

hi sue, i am waiting to egg share with ivf wales have been matched but have planning appointment oct 12th, there is alot of concern with them at the moment as they are really snowed under so until my appointment i am confused as to if treatment there will go ahead so i am considering going to crmw if this would be the case,  this whole ivf process is definately an emotional strain but i will feel free to chat with you also and good luck with your treatment.


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

Sammy,

I have had lots of info off women with CMRW, and will speak to them tomorrow. Even though they are new, they matched one girl to a recipient in 2 weeks! IVF Wales do seem to be taking on more that they can chew at the mo, and there amazing embryologist Lyndon has left and is now with CMRW. Have a look at their website and give em a call. I am going to try and get a telephone consult and use my bloods etc from LWC, see if you can do the same!
Good luck and let me now how you get on.

Sue


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

thanks sue, i will call them but at the moment i think i should wait and see if treatment will go ahead with ivf wales due to the fact that i'm egg sharing and i have already been matched i don't want to let the recipient down as i don't know how long they have been waiting. but  i think it is excellent that lyndon has opened this new clinic because hopefully it will take some pressure of ivf wales so they will be able to deal with the nhs patients better.


----------



## hope42011! (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi hope you dont mind me just joining in. I am new to IVF and am hoping to egg share. I have my first appointment with my consultant tomorrow hence the late post! I cant sleep! Really dont know what to expect and have everything crossed that we will be able to egg share at the shropshire and mid wales clinic. Appointment isnt til 5:30 tomorrow, the day is going to drag i just know it is!  Going to try and get some sleep but will be back tomorrow evening for a chat   Its nice to be able to go over things with people in similar situations  speak soon x


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

Hope4 - Good luck at your appt. The appts are fairly routine just hoping everything goes as planned for you  

Sue


----------



## nikmc (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi ladies

We are thinking about egg sharing too but like you have so many questions.  One of the main reasons for egg sharing is the financial aspect of it but I also dont want to have to wait too long - we have been messed about a bit with funding and I just want to start a cycle now.  But I wonder whether I am being unreasonable and should wait it out a bit more - its such a tough decision to make!

Got an appointment at the beginning of September to see the egg share co-ordinator so find out a bit more then.  

Does anyone know on average how quickly you go through the IVF cycle once you decide to egg-share?

Thanks

Nikmc


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

If I didnt have to have the additional genetic testing it would have been 1 cycle or 1 month.
ES is pretty quick if your with an established clinic and an established waiting list.

Any questions feel free to ask

Sue


----------



## nikmc (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks Sue - we will see what the clinic says on Sept 9th.

Good luck with it all - fingers crossed for that BFP for you!!


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

hi sue, and everyone else good luck for upcoming treatment will follow your journey's as it help's my waiting go quicker, still got over a month before i even get booked in for egg collection but time is going quickly at the moment so it's not too bad, speak again soon, sam.


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

I thought I would update you on my tx.
I start D/R on 3rd Sept. I am on day 6 of the pill and will continue this till at least 9/10th Sept as well as start the suprefact injects. I have a number of scans booked in but ultimatley we hope that EC will be 28th of Sept.
I will keep you ladies posted of my progress and how the whole ES goes.

Take care
sue


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

hi sue, when they give you the pill to take do you have to start it at a certain time in your cycle or straight away?


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi Sammy,

You have to wait for AF, then you take it on day 2 of your cycle. I am lucky that my recipients cycle was very close to mine and so I can take the pill till 3rd Sept then combine it with the other DR drugs.
The pill in ES is really to ensure you are synced (sp   ) with your recipient. Had my recipient not been close to my own cycle I would most probably have been on the pill a little longer.

Does that help?

Sue


----------



## nikmc (Aug 17, 2010)

I was going to ask exactly the same question Sammy.

Thanks for all the info Sue.

xx


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

thanks sue,


----------



## hope42011! (Jul 26, 2010)

Well my appointment went well. My consultant said looking at our history he thinks the chance of success is high and he expects us to have good quality embryos       
We have our implication counselling on 14th Sept and they are going to do a few tests for us at the same time.
Our consultant says to expect to start tx early next year, the genetic testing takes 2 months to get the results back, then we have to be found a recipient, and as i am an ex smoker they like to leave it 6 months since you have stopped before treatment which for me will be end of Nov early December i think.
We got our 1st fertility treatment invoice today, and it is the one and only bill i have ever been excited about. It was for our appointment Last Tuesday.
Cost so far £170.....
Hope everyone else is doing ok and sending everyone


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

Hope42010 - Fingers crossed for you. Try and stay as healthy as you can in the next few months, hopefully it will fly by. Unfortunatley I am sooooo impatient   and have a week before dr and am like a cat on a hot tin roof  

Sue


----------

